# 12時に おわりますが、 午後ラボへ 行きますから   いそがしいです。



## Armando_arx_20

Hello, I have a doubt. Yamamoto and Ro are talking about school stuff and they said something I did not got very well:

ロ: 山本さんは 毎日 コレヒオへ 来ますか。
山:ええ。 コレヒオは。
ロ:わたしも 毎日 来ます。 たいてい 九時まいに 来ます。
山本: じゅぎょうは何時に はじまりますか。
ロ:九時に はじまります。 10二時に おわりますが、 午後ラボへ 行きますからいそがしいで. 山本さんは 何時ごろ 帰りますか。

My intention of translation is:
Yamamoto: At what time does class begin?
Ro: At 9 o'clock. Although the class ends at 12 o'clock, I go to the laboratory in the afternoon because I'm occupied.

With my translation I meant to say that despite the fact that the classes ends at 12 o'clock, he goes to the lab much timer later because he has some business to do?

Am I right??

Thanks!!


----------



## Starfrown

I think you've misinterpreted it slightly. Yamamoto says:

"It ends at 12, but since I go to lab in the afternoon, I'm/I'll be busy."


----------



## lalala1290

Starfrown is right.


----------



## Ocham

Some of the original Japanese have been corrected as follows:

ロ: 山本さんは 毎日 コレヒオへ 来ますか。
山:ええ。 コレヒオは。
ロ:わたしも 毎日 来ます。 たいてい 九時まいに 九時前（まえ）に来ます。
山本: じゅぎょうは何時に はじまりますか。
ロ:九時に はじまります。 10二時に 十二時におわりますが、 午後ラボへ 行きますから
行くのでいそがしいでいそがしいです. 山本さんは 何時ごろ 帰りますか。


----------



## Flaminius

Hi, *Ocham*,

ラボへ行きますからいそがしいです is fine with me.  Could I ask what motivated your correction?  I'd prefer 行くので, but still I don't find 行きますから wrong.


----------



## Wishfull

Armando_arx_20 said:


> Yamamoto and Ro are talking about *school stuff* and they said something I did not got very well:
> 
> ロ: 山本さんは 毎日 コレヒオへ 来ますか。
> 山:*ええ。 コレヒオは。*


 
Hi.
Another correction
I wonder *コレヒオは* is natural or not. It sounds unnatural to my ear.
*コレヒオには　*might be better. 

コレヒオ　is the name of the school, right?
Or it is the name of Bar?
I think whole context is somehow unnatural.

You think コレヒオは　is natural, don't you, Ocham?

I think 午後ラボへ*行きますから*忙しいです　is natural.


----------



## Armando_arx_20

Thank you all, I wrote the dialogue, I may have done a mistake when copying it.

Thanks!!


----------



## Ocham

Vしますから is usually followed by an imperative prase or request as in:

角に交番がありますから、行ってたずねてください。
There's a police box on the corner. Go and ask them.

because Vします is a polite form used when addressing to someone else
 (to the second person, to the listener). 
You shouldn't talk about yourself after Vしますから:


----------



## Wishfull

Ocham said:


> Vしますから is usually followed by an imperative prase or request as in:
> 
> 角に交番がありますから、行ってたずねてください。
> There's a police box on the corner. Go and ask them.
> 
> because Vします is a polite form used when addressing to someone else
> (to the second person, to the listener).
> You shouldn't talk about yourself after Vしますから:


Hi, Ocham.
You are talking about 敬語, arn't you?
I wonder you are just confusing 丁寧語　and 尊敬語, arn't you?

警察に出頭いた*しますから*、午後の会議には出席できません。
午後、母の見舞いに参り*ますから*、不在です。
sounds OK; Don't you?

Or east-west Japan difference?

Edit; Back to the original sentence, how can I say ラボに行きますから　in 謙譲表現？
ラボに参りますから seems strange to me.
ラボに伺いますから　neither.
ラボのほうに出席させていただきますから？？？？


----------



## Ocham

I'm sorry "imperative and request" includes negative order or request.

I mean Vしますから is usually followed by V'してください or V'できません.


----------



## Wishfull

Ocham said:


> I'm sorry "imperative and request" includes negative order or request.
> 
> I mean Vしますから is usually followed by V'してください or V'できません.


 
Oh, なるほど。
My exapmles are exactly what you said.

I'm gradually understanding your point, but not yet.
I'm going to consider it, by reading again and again.

Thanks.


----------

